
Enabling further research of information operations on Twitter - jmousseau
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/enabling-further-research-of-information-operations-on-twitter.html
======
traek
> It is clear that information operations and coordinated inauthentic behavior
> will not cease.

Interesting to see them use the phrase "coordinated inauthentic behavior",
which was invented by Facebook to talk about their site integrity problem. I
wonder how much collaboration exists between their integrity teams.

